# Anyone gigging with a Roland Cube 60?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

*Anyone gigging with a Roland Cube 60? Plus anyone know used prices?*

I am going to be jamming/gigging for the first time in a few years. I have some great vintage amps, but I also love the sound of my little Roland Microcube, and really dig the convenience of it. I am thinking of just tracking down a used Cube 60 for jamming.

DOes anyone jam/gig with one? Are they loud enough for gig situations? Do they sound good at those kind of volumes?

*EDIT*

Does anyone know what these are going for used? There are hardly any listed used anywhere. A guy has one locally that he said he might sell me, but I don't know what to offer....

Thanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Cube 60*

I actually owned a few of these and while i used them with a live band at normal volume playing mostly rock and roll,pop and country i really liked them.They start to break up a bit when pushed but sound good. Its up to you and what kind of music you are gonna play and at what volume.Just my opinion.Good luck


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

marcos said:


> I actually owned a few of these and while i used them with a live band at normal volume playing mostly rock and roll,pop and country i really liked them.They start to break up a bit when pushed but sound good. Its up to you and what kind of music you are gonna play and at what volume.Just my opinion.Good luck


I mostly play Rockabilly, Surf, and Country. I know these aren't the obvious choice for those genres lol, but I find the tones on my Microcube very passable. And it sits next to a 1968 Princeton Reverb and a 1966 Ampeg Reverberocket II.

Thanks for the input on the volume. I will have to see if I can somehow try one out jamming to get an idea if it will be loud enough.

What settings/models do you use on yours? I mainly stick to the Voxish and Marshallish settings. I don't venture into the R-fier territory or anything. I'd have to guess on that setting it would break up at gig volumes.

I just edited my original post, but does anyone have any idea what these are going for used? I am having problems finding many used ones to compare.


Thanks


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I was recently hunting one of these down for the very same reasons as you. All I can say is good luck with the search. These have all but disappeared from what I can tell. They've discontinued these in favour of their new Cube 80X. I put an ad in our classifieds here on the forum.....so far no good.

Cheers Shawn


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I found one and bought it tonight lol.

I can't imagine EVER having a problem with volume with one of these. Man are they a loud little amp. I was playing with a heavy drummer, and only had it on about 4. I can't believe the bottom end on them as well. It's shocking for such a small amp.

On a larger stage I wonder if they might sound a little 'confined' do to the small size and the full back. But I will find out I guess.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

ed bickert used to always use one live..........so did billy bragg


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Roland Cube 60*

I saw a few of these at Spaceman music a few weeks ago going from 199.00 and up in the 40 to 60 watt range.As far as the settings on my old one i cant remember cause it was at least 16 years ago the last time i played the 60 watt model.They do have lots of volume and it all depends on stage how loud you want to be. Sounds like you got a great little amp.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I have a Cube 60 bass amp that I played a guitar gig with last Sunday. Sounded great. I think I turned it up to 3.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

This guy uses one YouTube - Seasick Steve LIVE ON JOOLS HOLLAND-- TOP QUALITY VID
You can just make it out on this vid but its clearer on some others.
He also uses a 3 string guitar!




torndownunit said:


> DOes anyone jam/gig with one? Are they loud enough for gig situations? Do they sound good at those kind of volumes?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

..........


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just an update since the thread seems to have been revived. I have been jamming with this amp for couple of months now and am still digging it. It's still performing it's job as a grab-and-do replacement for my other amps very well. I will be playing my first actual gig with it in a month or so.

I have been quite content with the amp models in it, but I am also going to try experimenting with the clean channel and distortion/od unit to see if I prefer one method over the other.

About the only thing I'd like on this amp to make it a complete 'all-in-one' solution is some type of footswitch accessible lead boost. I am going to try out a boost pedal on the model I most commonly use (Stack) and see how it works out. I have only ever tried them on tube amps, and have no idea how well they will work on a modeled amp.


----------

